# Medication costs



## nkirk7

Would love to retire to France but health costs bother me. Have blood pressure and type 2 diabetes so need 8 tablets/ day. Would like some real experience advice on how much medication will cost and can I get health cover. 
Would appreciate some advice from someone who has experience of this.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Coming to France from outside the EU means that you would need a visa, and for a long-stay visa, you generally need to show health care cover for the first year. After 3 months of legal residence in France you can then apply for CPAM (i.e. national) health cover, though the registration process can take a few months. 

I have lost track of the situation for Brits retiring to France - whether they can still get an S1 to get themselves into the French system right away or not. But if not, private insurance can be "sticky" about pre-existing conditions. Once you are on the CPAM system, you have to realize that the French national system covers only a portion of your health care costs. The figure quoted is usually 70%, but that figure applies primarily to doctor visits. You mention prescription medications, and those have a maximum reimbursement rate of 65%, with the precise reimbursement based on the nature of the medication - some are reimbursed at 35% or less. (There is a list of specific medications, their authorized price and reimbursement rate - accessible from the Améli website, which is the portal for the French healthcare system.)

Normally, people here then purchase a "mutuelle" policy, which is a top-up policy to pay the part of the health care costs that the CPAM doesn't reimburse. The mutuelle cost depends on your age and the level of cover you need and want - often expressed as a % of the Sécu list of standard fees for services - 200%, 300%, etc. What level you need to have your costs covered completely depends on where you settle, and what medical services are available in your area, plus your personal requirements for eyeglasses, dental and other specific types of medical care and treatment. Figure anywhere from 50€ a month on up to 150€ a month per person per month for the mutuelle contract.


----------



## Tricky Dicky

So, do you need prescriptions for blood pressure pills. Here I just buy them over the counter at the pharmacy for €6.50 for a month’s supply.


----------



## ccm47

To save you some time on Ameli follow this link:ALD 30
which shows that both types of diabetes are on the ALD30 list of fully paid for treatments and medications as is hypertension. 

I believe Brits can still ,at retirement age, get an S1 to hand in to CPAM which would ensure that you enter the health care system as of day 1. If S1s have been withdrawn by the time you retire then you could ask your NHS doctor to give you a supply of medication to see you through the first 3 months. You are currently allowed a 90:day holiday absence so they would not be bending any rules.

Once in France you need to find a doctor to be your "médecin traitant" and make sure they fill n the form to be accepted as having an illness on the ALD30. Your costs thereafter are minimal as explained in my link. Be aware if you need treatment for anything not related to your original illnesses you pay the normal rate, hence you do still need a mutuelle.

Just to reassure you I need a monthly top up to my immune system (hence I am on the ALD30) which is given to me by intravenous drip, so I have a regular day in hospital for which I see no bill My OH has to have a daily tablet for a minor hernia and he ends up having to contribute!

It will be the visa issue that is your major hurdle to overcome rather than your illness so best of luck.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Tricky Dicky said:


> So, do you need prescriptions for blood pressure pills. Here I just buy them over the counter at the pharmacy for €6.50 for a month’s supply.


Basically, yes, you do need a prescription for most things, though there are some medications that are available over the counter that will be reimbursed only if you have a prescription. Normally a doctor will only write you a scrip for 3 months at a time - so that you go in to check on your condition before you get the renewal. 

The doc has to put you on the chronic illness or condition roster, but once the paperwork has cleared all charges directly related to your condition are covered by the Sécu. Most pharmacies will register your Carte Vitale and mutuelle information so that you don't need to "advance" the cost of prescription items - and the pharmacy can bill the Sécu directly. (The Sécu passes along the charges to your mutuelle.)

It's probably less common for someone coming from the UK, but just be aware that sometimes certain medications aren't available (or aren't commonly used) in France. Your medecin traitant may want to re-do certain tests and/or change your prescriptions to the medications commonly used (or preferred) here in France.


----------



## nkirk7

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, yes, you do need a prescription for most things, though there are some medications that are available over the counter that will be reimbursed only if you have a prescription. Normally a doctor will only write you a scrip for 3 months at a time - so that you go in to check on your condition before you get the renewal.
> 
> The doc has to put you on the chronic illness or condition roster, but once the paperwork has cleared all charges directly related to your condition are covered by the Sécu. Most pharmacies will register your Carte Vitale and mutuelle information so that you don't need to "advance" the cost of prescription items - and the pharmacy can bill the Sécu directly. (The Sécu passes along the charges to your mutuelle.)
> 
> It's probably less common for someone coming from the UK, but just be aware that sometimes certain medications aren't available (or aren't commonly used) in France. Your medecin traitant may want to re-do certain tests and/or change your prescriptions to the medications commonly used (or preferred) here in France.


Thanks for all help and information,


----------



## nkirk7

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, yes, you do need a prescription for most things, though there are some medications that are available over the counter that will be reimbursed only if you have a prescription. Normally a doctor will only write you a scrip for 3 months at a time - so that you go in to check on your condition before you get the renewal.
> 
> The doc has to put you on the chronic illness or condition roster, but once the paperwork has cleared all charges directly related to your condition are covered by the Sécu. Most pharmacies will register your Carte Vitale and mutuelle information so that you don't need to "advance" the cost of prescription items - and the pharmacy can bill the Sécu directly. (The Sécu passes along the charges to your mutuelle.)
> 
> It's probably less common for someone coming from the UK, but just be aware that sometimes certain medications aren't available (or aren't commonly used) in France. Your medecin traitant may want to re-do certain tests and/or change your prescriptions to the medications commonly used (or preferred) here in France.


Thanks for all help and information I didn't know about ALD30


----------



## Crabtree

You will probably get far better treatment in France than you would in the UK frankly You should note that the "top up" insurance in France is advisable but not mandatory however most people have it in some form This insurance does not take into account pre existing conditions when setting the premium.The stumbling block is going to be getting private insurance for your Visa


----------

